# New Brinemaker



## Kubota 8540

Twin engine, twin pump, twin tank and twin as expensive :laughing:


----------



## Brian Young

Lookin good man, ya finally got it all together. How much can you maker now? We made the switch back to rock salt this year, I tried quite a few calculations and every way bulk came out ahead. I'm going to keep my liquid systems together in the event I get something together like yours. When the time comes I'll have to pick your brain. Good luck with it.


----------



## kevhead20

very nice!


----------



## Kubota 8540

Brian Young;1100560 said:


> Lookin good man, ya finally got it all together. How much can you maker now? We made the switch back to rock salt this year, I tried quite a few calculations and every way bulk came out ahead. I'm going to keep my liquid systems together in the event I get something together like yours. When the time comes I'll have to pick your brain. Good luck with it.


It will make 900 gallons in about an hour? Brine cost less than .10 cents per gallon......how can rock salt be cheaper???



kevhead20;1100614 said:


> very nice!


Mixed in with the Liquidow from Kevhead20 it makes an excellent all around combination.....FREE PLUG FOR SICALCO>>>>>LIQUID CALCIUM CHLORIDE


----------



## Brian Young

Kubota 8540;1100636 said:


> It will make 900 gallons in about an hour? Brine cost less than .10 cents per gallon......how can rock salt be cheaper???
> 
> Mixed in with the Liquidow from Kevhead20 it makes an excellent all around combination.....FREE PLUG FOR SICALCO>>>>>LIQUID CALCIUM CHLORIDE


My cost is .20/gal and I would need over 4500 gallons per event which would come to $925.00 my cost. I can cover the same with rock salt for 400 bucks. We pay about .03 per lb for rock.


----------



## kevhead20

Kubota 8540;1100636 said:


> It will make 900 gallons in about an hour? Brine cost less than .10 cents per gallon......how can rock salt be cheaper???
> 
> Mixed in with the Liquidow from Kevhead20 it makes an excellent all around combination.....FREE PLUG FOR SICALCO>>>>>LIQUID CALCIUM CHLORIDE


you're too funny.......hope the season starts soon. Our dust/base stabilization season is all but over.


----------



## JD Dave

How do you dump the sediment out?


----------



## Kubota 8540

JD Dave;1100648 said:


> How do you dump the sediment out?


Last year after making about 8,000 gallons in the small maker I only had about an inch of sediment in the bottom. So I figure with this one I can go about 20,000 gallons before I have to open the bottom 2" drain valve and rinse.

There is a flat spot on the upper tank on the opposite side which has the clean out on it.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Brian Young;1100642 said:


> My cost is .20/gal and I would need over 4500 gallons per event which would come to $925.00 my cost. I can cover the same with rock salt for 400 bucks. We pay about .03 per lb for rock.


From my experience salt brine will cost 25% of the price rock salt no matter what you pay for rock salt ???


----------



## Kubota 8540




----------



## Kubota 8540

Filled the tanks with water, took forever as the brinemaker is now setup near my salt shed, using my house well water. This brinemaker needs a 1.5" water supply. Started the stop watch, used the skid steer to load 2,300 pounds of salt into the brinemaker top tank, started the twin 2" pumps, let it recirculate for 34 minutes. Tested the brine and it was 24%. So, I'm calling this brinemaker a success.


----------



## ff610

Kubota 8540;1109257 said:


> Filled the tanks with water, took forever as the brinemaker is now setup near my salt shed, using my house well water. This brinemaker needs a 1.5" water supply. Started the stop watch, used the skid steer to load 2,300 pounds of salt into the brinemaker top tank, started the twin 2" pumps, let it recirculate for 34 minutes. Tested the brine and it was 24%. So, I'm calling this brinemaker a success.


Looks great Jim!


----------



## Kubota 8540

I want, I want, I want. Now I want a building around it and a new well with a 2 hp pump with 2" feed.......


----------



## kevhead20

Kubota 8540;1109499 said:


> I want, I want, I want. Now I want a building around it and a new well with a 2 hp pump with 2" feed.......


and more liquid storage.


----------



## Kubota 8540

kevhead20;1109691 said:


> and more liquid storage.


Yes, 2 more 3,000 gallon tanks. The one I have with salt brine, one to the right of it empty, then another with LIQUID CALCIUM CHLORIDE from SICALCO to the right. That way I can plumb it so that all I would have to do to mix would be turn a couple valves.


----------



## kevhead20

Kubota 8540;1109713 said:


> Yes, 2 more 3,000 gallon tanks. The one I have with salt brine, one to the right of it empty, then another with LIQUID CALCIUM CHLORIDE from SICALCO to the right. That way I can plumb it so that all I would have to do to mix would be turn a couple valves.


and you can package totes


----------



## Kubota 8540

kevhead20;1109799 said:


> and you can package totes


That would make filling totes effortless. Plus I like the pocket cash between storms.


----------



## Kubota 8540

I have tested this brinemaker for ONE hour. Here are the results....

Test One = 34 minutes for 900 gallons of brine ( figured out my salimeter was filling up inside with salt water giving a false low reading) 

Test Two = 16 minutes for 900 gallons of brine ( 24% measured with new Salimeter )

Test Three = 14 minutes for 800 gallons of brine 

So it appears it's going to take approx 15 minutes of recirculation to make a 900 gallon batch of brine


Still needs a larger water supply or feed...... 1.5 inch would be perfect...... This ones done, tested, sold and is going to ship to Conneticut

Guess I have to figure out what I'm going to try to build next?


----------



## deicepro

Kubota 8540;1109713 said:


> Yes, 2 more 3,000 gallon tanks. The one I have with salt brine, one to the right of it empty, then another with LIQUID CALCIUM CHLORIDE from SICALCO to the right. That way I can plumb it so that all I would have to do to mix would be turn a couple valves.


You might be in luck, I got word of a few mis-colored tanks coming up....Will let you know


----------



## Kubota 8540

deicepro;1113595 said:


> You might be in luck, I got word of a few mis-colored tanks coming up....Will let you know


Let me know. I filled this 3,000 gallon in 1 hour of making brine. Couple more tanks and I wouldn't have to make brine the rest of the winter.


----------



## IMAGE

deicepro;1113595 said:


> You might be in luck, I got word of a few mis-colored tanks coming up....Will let you know


If he doesnt take em, let me know. I'm in Fargo.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## Kubota 8540

Just a link to a video another member made when he stopped by to check out the Brinemaker.


----------



## Grassman09

Kubota 8540;1115666 said:


> Just a link to a video another member made when he stopped by to check out the Brinemaker.


Great set up. :salute: Do you keep that set up outside or do you move it into the shop? Awfully cold making brine in the winter outside. Those hose clamps from dultmier? Did you use the string routine for install the tank fittings? tymusic


----------



## Kubota 8540

Grassman09;1115736 said:


> Great set up. :salute: Do you keep that set up outside or do you move it into the shop? Awfully cold making brine in the winter outside. Those hose clamps from dultmier? Did you use the string routine for install the tank fittings? tymusic


Not sure where its going to be kept, except I know it will be in Conneticut? I was building it when another member decided they wanted it, so........ I finished it, SOLD it, then tested it.

In a 3 run test, totaling 1 hour, it made roughly 2,700 gallons of brine. Now have close to 6,000 gallons on hand, so no hurry on the next brinemaker. This brinemaker is a beast. If I get a couple more tanks, I'll make my brine in the summer and not have to make any when its cold. Trying to figure out how big the next one should be?

Clamps and most hardware are from Dultmeier, you better hurry up and copy it before I get it patented. 

I personally use a 12 gauge wire, but string will work. The is easier to get thru the hole.


----------



## Grassman09

Kubota 8540;1115793 said:


> Trying to figure out how big the next one should be?
> 
> Place by me uses a large stock tank like you have in the pic as there brine maker. Just an idea
> 
> Clamps and most hardware are from Dultmeier, you better hurry up and copy it before I get it patented.
> 
> If a tree falls in the woods and nobody is around does it still make a noise.
> 
> I personally use a 12 gauge wire, but string will work. The is easier to get thru the hole.


I'll try that.


----------



## Kubota 8540

If a tree falls in the woods and nobody is around does it still make a noise.? The info I got directly from the squirrels in said tree said it did make a sound?


----------



## Grassman09

Kubota 8540;1116158 said:


> If a tree falls in the woods and nobody is around does it still make a noise.? The info I got directly from the squirrels in said tree said it did make a sound?


LOL.. :laughing:


----------



## turfman59

Kubota 8540;1109713 said:


> Yes, 2 more 3,000 gallon tanks. The one I have with salt brine, one to the right of it empty, then another with LIQUID CALCIUM CHLORIDE from SICALCO to the right. That way I can plumb it so that all I would have to do to mix would be turn a couple valves.


If your making salt water, how does that compare to Calcium Chloride at 32% brine..I really dont see a value to diluting salt with water, and only coming up with 23% salt content...What am I missing...salt brine and Calcium chloride brine are two different things all together


----------



## Kubota 8540

turfman59;1117088 said:


> If your making salt water, how does that compare to Calcium Chloride at 32% brine..I really dont see a value to diluting salt with water, and only coming up with 23% salt content...What am I missing...salt brine and Calcium chloride brine are two different things all together


For me calcium chloride is $0.60 / gallon and leaves the pavement wet for days and my customers don't like that.

When salting an acre, 750 lbs of rock salt, By making salt brine at 23-24%, it will take only 200 lbs of rock salt to do the same thing ( when using during a low moisture snow event ) So the savings would be approx 500 pounds of rock salt in one application. When making and using the blend I use of 90% salt brine and 10% cal chloride it cost .13 / gallon and spraying 80 gallons / acre cost $10.40. In comparison rock salt would cost approx $24.70? Total savings by diluting salt in water + 10% cal chloride = $14.30/acre.

I normally order 50 ton of bulk salt per season, I now only order 25 ton and I supply another contractor or 2 with there salt brine also out of that 25 ton order. Although last winter I came up 3-4 ton short for the winter.


----------



## William Brett

Brilliant vid, certainly given me some ideas


----------



## turfman59

I have expieremented with Calcium brine last year it costs us about 6cents a gallon if we go and get it..It is at a oil production well and is present on top of the oil. I only used it for pretreating the 5 acre lot we do and it seemed to do a good job of not allowing the snow to adhere to the pavement we used 200 gallons on the site at a time. we are looking at a tanker trailer to keep on site for the season, obviously a used tanker. I just cant figure out how 200 lbs of salt can go as far as 750 lbs. What happens to salt brine after the temp falls below 30 degrees does it refreeze faster as it is in a diluted brine state?


----------



## turfman59

If you dont use rock salt you dont have any grit on the road surface, seems that this would be an important thing to have after plowing is finished, ingress and egress areas.


----------



## Kubota 8540

If it was sprayed, its melted, why would I need grit?


----------



## Kubota 8540

Well the new brinemaker now has a new home on the East coast, loaded up and gone. Back to the drawing board................hmmmmm what's next?


----------



## deicepro

Kubota 8540;1126804 said:


> Well the new brinemaker now has a new home on the East coast, loaded up and gone. Back to the drawing board................hmmmmm what's next?
> 
> View attachment 84430


Well......I might regret giving away my latest great idea......
I've been using "heated" brine, I keep it at 120 degrees or so
I found a 12v heating element off of ebay, works great


----------



## Kubota 8540

So how did the timer idea work out? Did you put the pipe above the auger?


----------



## deicepro

Kubota 8540;1126985 said:


> So how did the timer idea work out? Did you put the pipe above the auger?


No timer, but pipe above auger YES, has 10 - 3/32nd holes, just waiting to use some sand....


----------



## Juice Induced

*Congratulations Kubota 8540!*

*Encore Presentation! YouTube* *Link* *----> **THE BEST Do-It-Yourself BRINE MAKER Ever!* *YOU DA MAN!*


----------



## cycles13

*Brine*

How many gals did the 2300# of salt make?


----------



## Kubota 8540

cycles13;1130996 said:


> How many gals did the 2300# of salt make?


2.3 pounds per gallon, had some salt leftover in the bottom of the tank. Stopped and emptied the liquid from the brinemaker when it hit 24%. I had 850 gallons to pump into the storage tank.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Bump to the top............




Just received a bunch of texts that this unit made it into the Snow Business Magazine this month.

It has made about 30,000 gallons of brine this winter, according to it's new owner.

I'm not a member of SIMA, so if someone would scan the article and want to email it to me I would appreciate very much. PM me and I'll give you my email address. Thanks.


----------



## Kubota 8540

I just realized that Plowsite allows viewing of the Snow Business Magazine. This is the link if your interested.

http://www.SnowBusiness-digital.com/MarApr2011/MarApr2011?token=B2KG764K2L5LH0SS#&pageSet=18&page=0


----------



## Bossman 92

I knew it! I was sitting in my "thinking chair" this morning reading the magizine and saw that article and the picture of the brine maker, and knew right away it was yours.

How was your season? I gotta build my sprayer this summer. I have my brine maker and made close to 3000 gallons last fall, but once our season started it didnt let us up. We had a ton of events where it would have really helped us out.

Bossman


----------



## Kubota 8540

Season was pretty good all in all. Lost one BIG account, knocked me down 8-10K ? But I went back and dug them out when the new contractor left them with a mess. Got the account back for this coming winter already. They went cheaper and got cheaper LOL ! Do miss the 8-10K though.

The SIMA show in Northern illinois might have a display of the Brinemaker Video playing at another members liquid display. Its rather impressive to make 800 gallons of brine in under 20 minutes. Not many others can do that without having anything not dissolved.

Only one sprayer left over from last year. Its a demo unit w/less than 1 hour use.

I have a new style sprayer I'm hoping to start on soon.

http://www.snowbusiness-digital.com/MarApr2011/MarApr2011?token=B2KG764K2L5LH0SS#&pageSet=18&page=0


----------



## Bossman 92

Where's a good place to buy the large holding tanks? I have a bunch of the small 330 gal totes full now, looking to have one or two large holding tanks to replace them.

Bossman


----------



## Kubota 8540

Bossman 92;1280775 said:


> Where's a good place to buy the large holding tanks? I have a bunch of the small 330 gal totes full now, looking to have one or two large holding tanks to replace them.
> 
> Bossman


I have (6) 275 totes (6) 330 totes (1) 1050 tank and (1) 3,000 gallon bulk tank, but looking to get another 3,000 gallon.

I got a good deal on the 3,000 from Dultmier.com, but I can drive to pick it up,when I put it on my trailer it was 4' taller than the cab of my truck, man did I suck fuel on the way home, its only 100 miles. Tank Depot.com is where I order all my other tanks for the sprayers but they have good prices on the bulk tanks too.


----------



## Plow man Foster

This setup is SAAAAWEEETT!


----------



## dieseld

Just actually read that issue last night finally. Crazy coincidence that I tore out that article to save and now I see this post.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Plow man Foster;1294247 said:


> This setup is SAAAAWEEETT!


Thanks, it worked very nice and efficiently.



dieseld;1294287 said:


> Just actually read that issue last night finally. Crazy coincidence that I tore out that article to save and now I see this post.


It was a good article to save. Juice Induced wrote it and I believe did all the number crunching. I wish he had put my 90/10 mix numbers in there for comparison too.

One question that seems to keep coming up when I talk to people, is about how to dump it out. I haven't been around anyone else's brinemaker to see exactly what they are dumping out, but I'm guessing their designs don't dissolve 100% of the salt and therefore are rinsing the fines off their salt. Then having to dump the wet undissolved salt out? With this design, shape of tank, and placement of the nozzles, there is next to nothing to dump. After 2,700 gallons of brine made there was maybe a coffee can full of fine sediment in the bottom of the tank. Simply open the drain valve and rinse with a hose? If you have to dump out wet salt, I don't think your brinemaker is working very effectively.

For those who might be interested or trying to build this unit, there are certain numbers I have crunched to get the results that I did get. To make a larger scale unit like this, just by increasing the size of tanks is not enough. Your results would most likely be a lot slower and less efficient than this unit.


----------



## Plow man Foster

So your brine is straight rock salt? How many cups of salt to one gallon of water do you think you run?? We have a pretty nice setup on one of our trucks at the moment..

Also wouldnt your water freeze in the top tank if left out say next to a tank in the winter??


----------



## Kubota 8540

Plow man Foster;1295128 said:


> So your brine is straight rock salt? How many cups of salt to one gallon of water do you think you run?? We have a pretty nice setup on one of our trucks at the moment..
> 
> Also wouldnt your water freeze in the top tank if left out say next to a tank in the winter??


When I make the salt brine it is 23.3% or close to that. 2.3 pounds per gallon. The salt brine water generally won't freeze down to -6F, because there is always a small amount of salt and water left in the top tank. When I pump the salt brine into the storage tank I add 10% by volume Liquidow liquid calcium chloride, Have never had a problem.


----------



## RLM

Do you have any problems with the brine seperating when in a storage tank ? What temp is the brine with 10% calcium good to ? I have a storage tank (8K gal) & was planing on starting spraying last season, but it keeps getting pushed back to buy plow equipment. 
I know what you mean about moving the tank, when we moved that tank, we used our skid trailer...man did we get some looks, 10' diameter, 16' long on its side, fiberglass. Took it slow only had to turn around once because we couldn't get under a bridge. Dwafted my 2500 HD we towed it with. Ride out (with out it, 1hr, ride back 4 hrs) took it slow, their like a big sail. The price was right...I was later told I stole it by the calcium supplier.


----------



## Kubota 8540

RLM;1295161 said:


> Do you have any problems with the brine seperating when in a storage tank ? What temp is the brine with 10% calcium good to ? I have a storage tank (8K gal) & was planing on starting spraying last season, but it keeps getting pushed back to buy plow equipment.
> I know what you mean about moving the tank, when we moved that tank, we used our skid trailer...man did we get some looks, 10' diameter, 16' long on its side, fiberglass. Took it slow only had to turn around once because we couldn't get under a bridge. Dwafted my 2500 HD we towed it with. Ride out (with out it, 1hr, ride back 4 hrs) took it slow, their like a big sail. The price was right...I was later told I stole it by the calcium supplier.


Never have a problem with separation, I store mine from year to year. My mix I have used it at 6 or 7 above zero with no problems. Below that temp I use straight Liquidow Calcium Chloride.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Kubota 8540;1295162 said:


> Never have a problem with separation, I store mine from year to year. My mix I have used it at 6 or 7 above zero with no problems. Below that temp I use straight Liquidow Calcium Chloride.


i love using liquid. but i try not to spray it when the temps are that close to zero! but when the suns out it activates well,,, or atleast the liquid i use.... Jim i hope you dont mind us asking all these questions but its so nice...i just dont have the patients to make a big setup like this i did make 5 g's of brine today out of rock salt today before my opened bag of salt turned to rock! we'll see how it does in the winter.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Plow man Foster;1295215 said:


> i love using liquid. but i try not to spray it when the temps are that close to zero! but when the suns out it activates well,,, or atleast the liquid i use.... Jim i hope you dont mind us asking all these questions but its so nice...i just dont have the patients to make a big setup like this i did make 5 g's of brine today out of rock salt today before my opened bag of salt turned to rock! we'll see how it does in the winter.


Hey, ask away not a problem. A brinemaker this big, I would say would be good for someone using 20,000+ gallons a year? I usually deal with 8-10,000 gallons per year and this is the brinemaker I use to make mine. http://www.plowsite.com/album.php?albumid=542&pictureid=4638 When I used to use straight salt brine, I found that at about 15F after spraying it would get slushy looking, thats when I started adding 10% cal chloride. I played with different mixes until I found one that was reasonable in price vs. performance, that I could count on it working every time.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Wow those are some sweet setups you got there.... i think im going to design a new setup for my truck this year. im gonna be able to spray a whole street in one pass.... (2 lanes)


----------



## Mr.Markus

Kubota 8540;1295254 said:


> Hey, ask away not a problem. A brinemaker this big, I would say would be good for someone using 20,000+ gallons a year? I usually deal with 8-10,000 gallons per year and this is the brinemaker I use to make mine. http://www.plowsite.com/album.php?albumid=542&pictureid=4638 When I used to use straight salt brine, I found that at about 15F after spraying it would get slushy looking, thats when I started adding 10% cal chloride. I played with different mixes until I found one that was reasonable in price vs. performance, that I could count on it working every time.


The video agrees.....4:10 that's the cats a$$.

Nice setup. The numbers are appealing... I'd be interested to know if residual lasts as long with less material being applied.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Mr.Markus;1295326 said:


> The video agrees.....4:10 that's the cats a$$.
> 
> Nice setup. The numbers are appealing... I'd be interested to know if residual lasts as long with less material being applied.


LOLOLOLOL  :laughing: One of the few that was less than impressed. Difficult question to give one answer to. If it's a 1-2 inch low moisture content snow, then yes. Spray a couple days before the storm, no problem. Spray on the snow no problem. Will it last as long as an application of rock salt (heavy) no. Wet snow, brine is not the best answer. But its still possible to do, you just use twice as much brine, which is still 50% less than the cost of rock salt. Confused yet?

Where I like using it best are the small, not enough to drop the plow storms, but would take large amounts of salt to get a brine going type snows.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Large Brine maker too Big? Here's a link to you tube for a small brine maker.....


----------



## Bossman 92

Hey Jim, I just checked my solution we made last year and my hydrometer is reading right at 77%. Now if I remember right, that means I am at 23% solution, right? 

Also I have some of the supplies we will need to make our sprayer this week. I am planning on going all electric, can I use 3 small 12 volt pumps and set the sprayer up to have 3 different "zones"? Like each pump runs only 3 tips?


Thanks, and sorry for all the questions. Andrew


----------



## Plow man Foster

Bossman 92;1334350 said:


> Also I have some of the supplies we will need to make our sprayer this week. I am planning on going all electric, can I use 3 small 12 volt pumps and set the sprayer up to have 3 different "zones"? Like each pump runs only 3 tips?
> 
> Thanks, and sorry for all the questions. Andrew


Im not jim but i do know that yeah you can use 3 pumps but what for? Why not just get one big electric pump and use 3 solenoids to open and close the other sections.

Even on big sprayers like turbo turf, they use 3 solenoids. One to spray the center. Two more for the sides.


----------



## Bossman 92

Mr. Foster, thanks for your responce. Please excuse my ignorance, but how would I use solenoids to control which "zones" spray? I am a hands on guy and have some trouble visualizing certin things.

Thanks in advance, Andrew


----------



## Plow man Foster

Bossman 92;1334473 said:


> Mr. Foster, thanks for your responce. Please excuse my ignorance, but how would I use solenoids to control which "zones" spray? I am a hands on guy and have some trouble visualizing certin things.
> 
> Thanks in advance, Andrew


Solenoids/ electric valves. All Big sprayer have them. Im not a big fan of boom sprayers.. Mine tended to get broken easily. But here is how Solenoids work. Please excuse my bad paint skills!

The "main line" Would connect to your Pump.
Then you would make a tri-output to the solenoids. 
3 separate hoses all the way to the boom Which connect to your tips.

My sprayer doesnt even have a boom.


----------



## Bossman 92

Now I am picking up what you are putting down! lol

What kind of valves do you use, and how do you wire them up? I assume its nothing too elaborate. 

Nobody around here uses liquids, so I am learning from here.

Again thanks for your time! Andrew


----------



## Plow man Foster

Bossman 92;1334514 said:


> Now I am picking up what you are putting down! lol
> 
> What kind of valves do you use, and how do you wire them up? I assume its nothing too elaborate.
> 
> Nobody around here uses liquids, so I am learning from here.
> 
> Again thanks for your time! Andrew


Lol now you got me stumped! lol 
Im not too sure what kind of valve we use.I think its a banjo 12 Volt One like shown in the pic below. Really doesnt matter what brand.. Just has to Fit And be 12V so you can operate it off of the truck.

For power you can get a 7 Way (trailer plug) And wire it out of that other wise you have to run a Poss and Neg from the battery to the sprayer. After we got power to the solenoid then we ran it to a rocker switch into the truck. all electrical is Color coded. for easy install

Im sure that make no sense so Just run a switch into the truck and use it that way. Ours just sits on the floor.

Feel free to PM me also... dont want to hijack Jim's Wonderful thread here! I might be able to find pics also.


----------



## Bossman 92

10-4 good buddy! I will be in touch.

Thanks Andrew


----------



## Kubota 8540

Bossman 92;1334350 said:


> Hey Jim, I just checked my solution we made last year and my hydrometer is reading right at 77%. Now if I remember right, that means I am at 23% solution, right?
> 
> Also I have some of the supplies we will need to make our sprayer this week. I am planning on going all electric, can I use 3 small 12 volt pumps and set the sprayer up to have 3 different "zones"? Like each pump runs only 3 tips?
> 
> Thanks, and sorry for all the questions. Andrew


Hydrometer Hydrometer (Salimeter) AT 60 degress
Specific using
% salt Gravity 0-100%
0 1 0%
1 1.007 4%
2 1.014 7%
3 1.021 11%
4 1.028 15%
5 1.036 19%
6 1.043 22%
7 1.051 26%
8 1.059 30%
9 1.067 33%
10 1.074 37%
11 1.082 41%
12 1.089 44%
13 1.097 48%
14 1.104 52%
15 1.112 56%
16 1.119 59%
17 1.127 63%
18 1.135 67%
19 1.143 70%
20 1.152  74%
21 1.159 78%
22 1.168 81%
23 1.176 85%---------Ideal solution level
24 1.184 89%
25 1.193 93%
26 1.201 96%
27 100%

Just finished a (3)pump, 7 gpm each, sprayer setup for a contractor. You need to remember that electric pumps are about 80% efficient. A 7 gpm rated pump will put out about 5.6 gpm. A 5 gpm pump will put out about 4 gpm.

The spray bar consisted of 3 zones, each zone had( 2 )SJ3 Black TeeJet tips and( 2 )SJ3 Grey tips. Didn't use any solenoid valves due to the fact I used pickup tubes for suction from the tank. (Much cheaper to do. $500 less this way) Used a 12 volt solenoid on each pump to hook to 3 separate switches in his cab. Sorry, didn't take any pics, was to busy.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Plow man Foster;1334464 said:


> Im not jim but i do know that yeah you can use 3 pumps but what for? Why not just get one big electric pump and use 3 solenoids to open and close the other sections.
> 
> Even on big sprayers like turbo turf, they use 3 solenoids. One to spray the center. Two more for the sides.


It's far cheaper to run (3) ON Demand pumps 7 gpm each. Flip each switch for each zone. Pumps only run when they are turned on.

(3) 7 gpm pumps to me is bare minimum.

I would much rather have a gas operated pump and 3 solenoid valves for 3 zones.

I have seen a lot of guys say the electric pumps have to have a valve. But thats not exactly true. When they hook up to the bottom valve of the tank, the pressure from the liquid in the tank is forcing thru the pump. Use a siphon tube out of the top of the tank to eliminate the $200 each boom valves.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Currently working on the New Brinemaker's EVIL twin for a local City. They wanted to get into making brine and spraying liquids but didn't want to spend $80K for a Brinemaker.


Gee sure wish I had my bulk salt hauled in. Really should check its performance before I deliver it ?


----------



## Plow man Foster

Kubota 8540;1334701 said:


> It's far cheaper to run (3) ON Demand pumps 7 gpm each. Flip each switch for each zone. Pumps only run when they are turned on.
> 
> (3) 7 gpm pumps to me is bare minimum.
> 
> I would much rather have a gas operated pump and 3 solenoid valves for 3 zones.
> 
> I have seen a lot of guys say the electric pumps have to have a valve. But thats not exactly true. When they hook up to the bottom valve of the tank, the pressure from the liquid in the tank is forcing thru the pump. Use a siphon tube out of the top of the tank to eliminate the $200 each boom valves.


hahhah Yeah on my sprayer i have a 6hp pump. Electric wasnt nearly as powerful. 
I also had a problem with the liquid seeping through the pump so i had a valve after the pump also. So i had a dual rocker switch box it turn it on.


----------



## Bossman 92

Thanks for the replys Jim. Back to my solution, I take it that my solution is mixed wrong then. When I put my hydrometer in the solution and it floats it should read 85%? Meaning that it is 23% solution? I thought it needed to be at 77% therefor the soultion would be 23% salanity (sp). 

Please forgive my ignorance, Andrew


----------



## Kubota 8540

It should read between 85-88% when the water is at about 55-60 degrees.

I use a salimeter/salinometer and mine reads 23.5%. These are what I use.....

http://www.cqbutcherssupplies.com.au/miscellaneous/salinometer

http://www.sanjosescientific.com/servlet/the-1822/Hydrometer--dsh--Sodium-Chloride/Detail

http://www.novatech-usa.com/Products/Sodium-Chloride-Calcium-Chloride-Hydrometers/6611-2

http://www.labdepotinc.com/Product_Details~id~482~pid~13659.aspx

Found these, I have never bought from them, but the prices are far better than Dultmeier at $66


----------



## Kubota 8540

A more accurate detailed chart. http://brinemaker.com/images/Morton-Salt-Brine-Table.gif

Or for the not so faint at heart...... http://www.misco.com/products/PA202-77-168.html


----------



## AndersonCS

Does any agriculture chemical pump work as long as it has the capacity? I'm setting up a spray bar on the new pull plow and I'm told by my supplier that calcium chloride and beet juice will destroy my CENTRIFUGAL PUMP. I know they want me to buy their 400 dollar electric pump.


----------



## Kubota 8540

AndersonCS;1335178 said:


> Does any agriculture chemical pump work as long as it has the capacity? I'm setting up a spray bar on the new pull plow and I'm told by my supplier that calcium chloride and beet juice will destroy my CENTRIFUGAL PUMP. I know they want me to buy their 400 dollar electric pump.


It will attack brass and aluminum. But usually an ag pump will handle it no problem. What pump do you have?


----------



## Plow man Foster

Kubota 8540;1335196 said:


> It will attack brass and aluminum. But usually an ag pump will handle it no problem. What pump do you have?


I use a FIMCO 2.1 gallon(PM) on one of my spreaders...PRE wet system. And i never did have a problem with it!


----------



## Bossman 92

Mine is a salimeter and it looks like the ones you posted. 

I may have a mess here! Lol! 

Should my salimeter (when it floats) be inbetween 85 and 88

OR 

Should it read 23?

Sorry, I should have paid better attention in chemistry! 

I could have sworn I had it right last year, but it has sat for 12 months.

Thanks from a very lost Bossman :salute:


----------



## Kubota 8540

Plow man Foster;1335216 said:


> I use a FIMCO 2.1 gallon(PM) on one of my spreaders...PRE wet system. And i never did have a problem with it!


From what I could see and read very quickly about your pump, I think its fine. Typical small ag pump w/poly body. I used mine which is very similar for 5 years and never rinsed it out , mine works fine?


----------



## Kubota 8540

Bossman 92;1335251 said:


> Mine is a salimeter and it looks like the ones you posted.
> 
> I may have a mess here! Lol!
> 
> Should my salimeter (when it floats) be inbetween 85 and 88
> 
> OR
> 
> Should it read 23?
> 
> Sorry, I should have paid better attention in chemistry!
> 
> I could have sworn I had it right last year, but it has sat for 12 months.
> 
> Thanks from a very lost Bossman :salute:


If the scale reads from 0-100 or 0-120 then my guess would be 85-88?
Thats why I use the ones I listed , no confusion, just reads 0-26? Hydrometer increments were tooooooooo smalllllll for my eyes.

My salt brine didn't change readings from year to year? Make mine when the weather is 55-60 degrees outside and the water is well water at 55-60 degrees, mix to 23.5 % and done.

Even at the reading you posted I think it is good to like 2 degrees?


----------



## Bossman 92

Alright, I can live with that. Now what happens when I add your 10% cal to that? Can I assume that we get another 10 degrees on that?

Bossman


----------



## White Gardens

Kubota, have you ever made your own liquid Cal solution, or do you strictly buy it already in a solution?

Have you also thought about adding DDTS to your mix?

..


----------



## Kubota 8540

White Gardens;1335592 said:


> Kubota, have you ever made your own liquid Cal solution, or do you strictly buy it already in a solution?
> 
> Have you also thought about adding DDTS to your mix?
> 
> ..


No, I haven't made my own cal chloride. I buy from Kevhead one of the PS Sponsors. I have enough to do already. LOL

DDTS? Whats this?


----------



## White Gardens

Kubota 8540;1335608 said:


> No, I haven't made my own cal chloride. I buy from Kevhead one of the PS Sponsors. I have enough to do already. LOL
> 
> DDTS? Whats this?


Sorry, typo. I meant to say DDGS, or Dry Distillers Grain Solubles. DDGS is also used to clasify the liquid by-product from ethanol production.

In a nutshell, it's basically like Magic Salt and their Beet juice extract they use in their mix, or potatoe extract that they use.

Studies have shown the by-product from grains helps to neutralize salinity and PH in liquid ice-melt apps, along with it's stickiness to help the brine solution to stay on the pavement especially in pre-treatment situations. The extract to me, in my opinion, is where it helps to substitute for rock salt.

Reason I also asked if you made your own liquid Calcium from flake is that you could eliminate some storage tanks and you could mix it in when your making your brine.

My only concern with your set-up is that if the EPA sniffs out what you are doing, you might run into some issues in the future though I don't know what their rules are for liquid calcium storage or mixing. Having less liquid storage would help off-set that in my honest opinion, but, I could be completely off base.

...


----------



## Kubota 8540

I found my customers didn't like the way calcium chloride kept the pavement damp for a longer period of time. They wanted it to dry off like when using salt. This is part of the reason I use a 90/10 mix, salt/cal chloride. I don't think the DDGS or beet juice would be a good additive for MY customers. Most have a high foot traffic situation, and don't want anything to track in to their business. I have thought about an additive to decrease the corrosiveness. For the little cal chloride I use, and the fact it's kept inside, I don't worry about it.


----------



## AndersonCS

Kubota 8540;1335196 said:


> It will attack brass and aluminum. But usually an ag pump will handle it no problem. What pump do you have?


All I know It is a Red Lion Centrifugal Pump. I'll See what I can find beyond that. I think the propeller is cast. I rebuilt it years ago when I worked for the golf course I bought it from


----------



## White Gardens

Kubota 8540;1335758 said:


> I found my customers didn't like the way calcium chloride kept the pavement damp for a longer period of time. They wanted it to dry off like when using salt. This is part of the reason I use a 90/10 mix, salt/cal chloride. I don't think the DDGS or beet juice would be a good additive for MY customers. Most have a high foot traffic situation, and don't want anything to track in to their business. I have thought about an additive to decrease the corrosiveness. For the little cal chloride I use, and the fact it's kept inside, I don't worry about it.


Ya, I've heard that complaint about tracking in the distillers additive. I can see how it does work though for highway situations when the DOT uses it for pre-treatment.

I'm getting ready to do a pre-wet system for my truck to reduce salt usage, and this thread is a great read. Thanks for posting all the great info.

The 90/10 ratio sounds pretty good with the calcium. I want to try using some when the temps bottom out after storms as was the case last season for us. Seemed like I couldn't get a good brine working on lots with strait rock salt. I'm thinking of using Calcium to help in those brutal cold situations.

Quick question for the guru. With a pre-wetting system, would you recommend broadcast spraying behind the truck, or trying to wet the salt before it hits the spinner? Right now I'm leaning towards using a boom-less ag nozzle in the center with a 20' spread at 1.6 GPM nozzle.


----------



## Kubota 8540

White Gardens;1336467 said:


> Ya, I've heard that complaint about tracking in the distillers additive. I can see how it does work though for highway situations when the DOT uses it for pre-treatment.
> 
> I'm getting ready to do a pre-wet system for my truck to reduce salt usage, and this thread is a great read. Thanks for posting all the great info.
> 
> The 90/10 ratio sounds pretty good with the calcium. I want to try using some when the temps bottom out after storms as was the case last season for us. Seemed like I couldn't get a good brine working on lots with strait rock salt. I'm thinking of using Calcium to help in those brutal cold situations.
> 
> Quick question for the guru. With a pre-wetting system, would you recommend broadcast spraying behind the truck, or trying to wet the salt before it hits the spinner? Right now I'm leaning towards using a boom-less ag nozzle in the center with a 20' spread at 1.6 GPM nozzle.


You know I honestly don't know. Probably some other guys on here better to ask that question to. I would think that wetting at the spinner would be best. But you might loose a little distance in the rock slinging. I have not set up my own v box with a pre-wet yet. But I'm thinking on the spinner or just off the spinner with 2 nozzles in a v pattern and wetting the rock in flight and keeping the spinner dry.

I keep the material gate set at about 1.5" above the drag chain, but have never timed how long it takes to run 1 ton of rock salt thru it. That way you would be able to size the pump to get 8-10 gallons per ton?


----------



## White Gardens

Kubota 8540;1336486 said:


> You know I honestly don't know. Probably some other guys on here better to ask that question to. I would think that wetting at the spinner would be best. But you might loose a little distance in the rock slinging. I have not set up my own v box with a pre-wet yet. But I'm thinking on the spinner or just off the spinner with 2 nozzles in a v pattern and wetting the rock in flight and keeping the spinner dry.
> 
> I keep the material gate set at about 1.5" above the drag chain, but have never timed how long it takes to run 1 ton of rock salt thru it. That way you would be able to size the pump to get 8-10 gallons per ton?


Thanks. Thumbs Up

That was the direction I was originally leaning to. Monroe has a system that actually crushes the rock salt and wets it before it hits the spinner. I figure they've got a good system figured out.

The problem I have on my truck is that the auger/feed is run off the hydraulic pump. Either I run it at a 1 or 2 out of 10. I'd like to get a gear reduction pump in order to slow it down even further, that or figure how to reduce the hydraulic flow to the auger without sacrificing my in-cab controls.

I've done my homework from my logs last year, and I can run a ton off in about 10 minutes. Coupled with the speed I go on my major lot I service, I've got a feel for the nozzle capacity I'm looking for to hit the sweet spot of going for 8-10 gallons a ton.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Im telling you guys.... If you put any liquid on the spinner the rock is going to stick to your spinner and create a huge pile of wet rocksalt. Then its going to mess up your spread pattern (it will be uneven)


----------



## Kubota 8540

White Gardens;1336525 said:


> Thanks. Thumbs Up
> 
> That was the direction I was originally leaning to. Monroe has a system that actually crushes the rock salt and wets it before it hits the spinner. I figure they've got a good system figured out.
> 
> The problem I have on my truck is that the auger/feed is run off the hydraulic pump. Either I run it at a 1 or 2 out of 10. I'd like to get a gear reduction pump in order to slow it down even further, that or figure how to reduce the hydraulic flow to the auger without sacrificing my in-cab controls.
> 
> I've done my homework from my logs last year, and I can run a ton off in about 10 minutes. Coupled with the speed I go on my major lot I service, I've got a feel for the nozzle capacity I'm looking for to hit the sweet spot of going for 8-10 gallons a ton.


I put flow restrictors in my hoses on the Bobcat for the plow, to slow it down so the plow angled slower. Maybe something like that?

So you're looking at something with 2 nozzles at .5 gallons each? I think just behind the spinner 2 nozzles in a o> wetting the rock salt in flight would be best.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Plow man Foster;1336528 said:


> Im telling you guys.... If you put any liquid on the spinner the rock is going to stick to your spinner and create a huge pile of wet rocksalt. Then its going to mess up your spread pattern (it will be uneven)


I would think on the spinner would be a sticky mess unless you really flooded it with liquid.


----------



## White Gardens

Plow man Foster;1336528 said:


> Im telling you guys.... If you put any liquid on the spinner the rock is going to stick to your spinner and create a huge pile of wet rocksalt. Then its going to mess up your spread pattern (it will be uneven)


Many times I would have salt that would be wet if I got snow in the truck when plowing. Yes it becomes sticky and doesn't flow very well, but the only real issue I have when that happens is that I get a cone in the center of the spinner. It really doesn't seem to affect my pattern. That and I tend to soak the poly spinner with fluid film before each storm to help with that. Basically the cone forms on the metal hub.



Kubota 8540;1336542 said:


> I put flow restrictors in my hoses on the Bobcat for the plow, to slow it down so the plow angled slower. Maybe something like that?
> 
> So you're looking at something with 2 nozzles at .5 gallons each? I think just behind the spinner 2 nozzles in a o> wetting the rock salt in flight would be best.


I need to call Flink tomorrow and talk to one of the engineers to see what my best option is to reduce flow to the auger to get better control. I need to figure out if I need to put it before my control valve, or after to get the best response. That or it could be something simple like changing something out in the valve body to reduce flow.

but yes, that's basically what I'm shooting for, like what you've done on your skid steers.

As for the nozzle placement. I have a center drop auger on my salt spreader. I really want to put it in the center cover plate where the two sides of the auger meet and the salt drops. Even though it wouldn't be in-flight per-say, it would be the last possible moment before the salt drops. Any liquid not saturated into the salt then will fall with the salt onto the spinner.

....


----------



## White Gardens

Here's something to chew on too for anyone who does pre-wetting systems.\

http://www.monroetruck.com/Pdf/Literature/SI/SaltSlurryLit.pdf

....


----------



## Plow man Foster

Kubota 8540;1336544 said:


> I would think on the spinner would be a sticky mess unless you really flooded it with liquid.


I use straight liquid majority of the time so i dont even worry about it. If i need to do both i will start a convoy and have the "rock truck" go first while i follow behind in the "liquid truck"


----------



## GTMN

Does anyone cover major square footage with liquid? Is it still cost effective if you buy your salt in bulk? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kubota 8540

GTMN;1394511 said:


> Does anyone cover major square footage with liquid? Is it still cost effective if you buy your salt in bulk? Thanks in advance!


Is bag salt cheaper than bulk salt up your way?


----------



## GTMN

Kubota 8540, I sent you a PM, give me a call please.


----------



## JTownPlow

We just got that same set-up at our place. Must have been the same people.


----------



## Kubota 8540

JTownPlow;1429209 said:


> We just got that same set-up at our place. Must have been the same people.


Yes its the same guy that built your 1065 gallon sprayer and the brinemaker. ME.


----------



## JTownPlow

Ha Ha. Sounds about right!!!


----------



## Kubota 8540

JTownPlow;1429230 said:


> Ha Ha. Sounds about right!!!


I'm going to guess we have met and talked? By chance are you the shop mechanic?


----------



## JTownPlow

No, I don't work out of that building. We still haven't been informed on our side of town how the brine process works.


----------



## Kubota 8540

JTownPlow;1429304 said:


> No, I don't work out of that building. We still haven't been informed on our side of town how the brine process works.


Did you get to come to the brinemaker demo when I explained how to use it to make brine? I know talking to Mike E. he said Joliet had like 4-5 different stations or areas? Built and sold them a inexpensive single lane sprayer which they were going to try direct application of a salt brine blend this year.

Lot of good info in threads on this site. Also many first hand experiences talked about as far as what works what doesn't.


----------



## JTownPlow

Yea we have 3 buildings. Thanks for the info, I'll do a little more reading on here. Have you worked with Beet Juice at all?


----------



## Kubota 8540

JTownPlow;1429344 said:


> Yea we have 3 buildings. Thanks for the info, I'll do a little more reading on here. Have you worked with Beet Juice at all?


No I haven't personally, but from what I have read and talked to other contractors, it's seems more suitable for road or highway applications. Most of what I spray are high foot traffic areas such as small commercial lots or nursing homes and apartment complexes.


----------



## Kubota 8540

You can also try using the search feature to type in keywords which will bring up other threads about beet juice.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Looking and thinking of new ideas for a brinemaker. Portable on a lowboy type trailer, diesel powered pump.....etc ANY IDEAS?


----------



## Mike S

Ya I had an idea. Have you seen the water wagons that you can rent? They are a tandem axel small trailer with a pump, spray setup, and a 500ish gallon tank. I thought it would be really cool to make a setup like that you could show up fill it full of water and load salt with a skid and turn it on mix and go spray? Simple setup take any where, multi use and it would be great to have to for year around use for dust control, water transfer or what ever.


----------



## Kubota 8540

The only thing that bothers me about the brinemaker / sprayer in one combo is the impurities that are in all salts (aka, limestone, sand, dirt, rocks etc. It would be prone to being pumped thru your sprayer system.) If you could figure out a good system to filter or eliminate the debris it would be awful handy.


----------



## White Gardens

Kubota.

I'm getting to make my mixing tank out of a 250 gal tote.

In order to keep sediment out, I think I'm going to have it drain into a small open tank with a pump in it to re-circulate it back into the tote. Then I can keep my impurities in the small catch tank and clean it out, along with adding the salt in it.

Now, what would you recommend for the least expensive, but effective pump for mixing the solution.

I was thinking I could get a small sewage pump for around 100 bucks. But if you've got any other suggestions, let me know.


.......


----------



## Kubota 8540

White Gardens;1523342 said:


> Kubota.
> 
> I'm getting to make my mixing tank out of a 250 gal tote.
> 
> In order to keep sediment out, I think I'm going to have it drain into a small open tank with a pump in it to re-circulate it back into the tote. Then I can keep my impurities in the small catch tank and clean it out, along with adding the salt in it.
> 
> Now, what would you recommend for the least expensive, but effective pump for mixing the solution.
> 
> I was thinking I could get a small sewage pump for around 100 bucks. But if you've got any other suggestions, let me know.
> 
> .......


My first attempt at making brine I used a 1.5" submersible sump pump for about $100, But it only lasted 1 winter. Salt water ATE it up. :laughing: I made the mistake of using hungry salt.


----------



## Kubota 8540

I didnt think about it at the time but I think I should have thrown in one of the kids old bike as a sacrifice first.


----------



## White Gardens

So what would you suggest for a pump?

Darn Hungry Salt..........




..........


----------



## Kubota 8540

White Gardens;1523378 said:


> So what would you suggest for a pump?
> 
> Darn Hungry Salt..........
> 
> ..........


Anything poly or stainle$$


----------



## White Gardens

Kubota 8540;1523382 said:


> Anything poly or stainle$$


Gotcha.

I want to keep it electric for now as I'll be mixing in my shop.

............


----------



## leigh

How about a pool filter pump? Theres always a bunch at the curb on junk day!


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

The only thing this brine maker is missing is a filter! We had a filter on ours and so much crap got sifted out. Lots of nasty nozzles cloggers.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Lynden-Jeff;1523611 said:


> The only thing this brine maker is missing is a filter! We had a filter on ours and so much crap got sifted out. Lots of nasty nozzles cloggers.











This is what I used and had pretty good luck with. http://www.dultmeier.com/products/0.2623.2639.4664/2454


----------



## pabaker66

Kabota, I just finished my brine maker. thanks for all you help and advice. It sure is alot nicer than mixing 1 bag at a time.Thumbs Up


----------



## Kubota 8540

pabaker66;1537161 said:


> Kabota, I just finished my brine maker. thanks for all you help and advice. It sure is alot nicer than mixing 1 bag at a time.Thumbs Up


We need you to post some pics.


----------



## pabaker66

:laughing:Just look at your own pictures :laughing:

I will get some up later


----------



## Kubota 8540

pabaker66;1537237 said:


> :laughing:Just look at your own pictures :laughing:
> 
> I will get some up later


:laughing::laughing: I'm just finishing up another one. The steel cages of the tote are chrome.


----------



## pabaker66

well here it is. Works great


----------



## Kubota 8540

pabaker66;1537407 said:


> well here it is. Works great


So did your wife come out to see what you have been doing and ask the standard question?

What the H_--_ is that contraption?


----------



## pabaker66

Oh hell yes she did! But now that she nows it makes money it is she understands and I cant keep her from googling and investigating brine.... I love it thoThumbs Up


----------



## Kubota 8540

When I started playing around building and then changing the small tote brinemaker mine didnt think much of it until she seen what I paid for the 2" 5HP electric motor pump set up I put on it. But that ended up to be fine too. Then I sold it, she wondered why? Because I had just finished it. Said I was going to build a bigger one. She said it looked like a STILL.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Interesting interpretation.............


----------



## smok531

kubota.... I have been looking around on here for quite some time and i have gather tons of info. but one thing i have a problem with understanding is when measuring with a salimeter is the air temp to be at 60* or the water temp to be at 60*?


----------



## Kubota 8540

smok531;1643490 said:


> kubota.... I have been looking around on here for quite some time and i have gather tons of info. but one thing i have a problem with understanding is when measuring with a salimeter is the air temp to be at 60* or the water temp to be at 60*?


Water/Brine temp should be at 60F unless you use the correction table to account for the difference in temp


----------



## Kubota 8540

Had the first 400 gallon brinemaker casualty. It made SO MUCH brine 30,000+ gallons the water flow causing the salt to tumble inside the tote wore a hole thru the plastic and caused  it to leak. HA, quick patch over the whole and back in business.









Playin and messin around I built a similar but new one. Top tote is a 330 gallon tote with the overflows at 300 gallon and a shorter base platform with a 275 gallon catch tote. The 400 gallon + just increased to a 550 gallon brinemaker.









Next?

Top tote 330 gallon tote, overflows set at 300 gallon on a 12" high base with a 330 gallon catch tote = 600+ gallon brinemaker.

Just got back from a contractor who purchased 2 of the 400 gallon brinemakers from me and I built a cheap hopper on top so he could load with his 6 foot skidsteer bucket. He's making about 850 gallons per batch.


----------



## Kubota 8540

WOW! WHAT A GREAT IDEA!

http://www.cargill.com/wcm/groups/p...rial/@winter/documents/document/na3076802.pdf


----------



## nighthawk117

Kubota 8540;1656640 said:


> Had the first 400 gallon brinemaker casualty. It made SO MUCH brine 30,000+ gallons the water flow causing the salt to tumble inside the tote wore a hole thru the plastic and caused it to leak. HA, quick patch over the whole and back in business.
> 
> View attachment 128356
> 
> 
> Playin and messin around I built a similar but new one. Top tote is a 330 gallon tote with the overflows at 300 gallon and a shorter base platform with a 275 gallon catch tote. The 400 gallon + just increased to a 550 gallon brinemaker.
> 
> View attachment 128357
> 
> 
> Next?
> 
> Top tote 330 gallon tote, overflows set at 300 gallon on a 12" high base with a 330 gallon catch tote = 600+ gallon brinemaker.
> 
> Just got back from a contractor who purchased 2 of the 400 gallon brinemakers from me and I built a cheap hopper on top so he could load with his 6 foot skidsteer bucket. He's making about 850 gallons per batch.


I like that, could you pm me a price for one for next fall ? Thanks


----------



## dirtyscag

How do you guys have the lines set up in the bottom of the mixing tank? I have been looking for pics but haven't found them yet?


----------



## ajracing81

Was also wondering on how far does the 2" suction line sit from the bottom of the lower tote and on the 3/4" lines in the upper tote how far do they go done and did you ever try putting a 45 on the bottom of the 3/4" to create more movement?


----------



## ajracing81

Kubota 8540;1656640 said:


> Had the first 400 gallon brinemaker casualty. It made SO MUCH brine 30,000+ gallons the water flow causing the salt to tumble inside the tote wore a hole thru the plastic and caused it to leak. HA, quick patch over the whole and back in business.
> 
> View attachment 128356
> 
> 
> Playin and messin around I built a similar but new one. Top tote is a 330 gallon tote with the overflows at 300 gallon and a shorter base platform with a 275 gallon catch tote. The 400 gallon + just increased to a 550 gallon brinemaker.
> 
> View attachment 128357
> 
> 
> Next?
> 
> Top tote 330 gallon tote, overflows set at 300 gallon on a 12" high base with a 330 gallon catch tote = 600+ gallon brinemaker.
> 
> Just got back from a contractor who purchased 2 of the 400 gallon brinemakers from me and I built a cheap hopper on top so he could load with his 6 foot skidsteer bucket. He's making about 850 gallons per batch.


What are the two lines for that aren't hooked up for?


----------



## Kubota 8540

dirtyscag;1740450 said:


> How do you guys have the lines set up in the bottom of the mixing tank? I have been looking for pics but haven't found them yet?


Perhaps you found the reason no pics have been taken of that? No just kidding. I tried just about every combo I could think of, 90's, 45's, tee's, etc. I decided straight down open end pipe produced the best turbulence also the cheapest.



ajracing81;1740480 said:


> Was also wondering on how far does the 2" suction line sit from the bottom of the lower tote and on the 3/4" lines in the upper tote how far do they go done and did you ever try putting a 45 on the bottom of the 3/4" to create more movement?


2"= an inch or two, as long as it sucks?

3/4"= about 4-8 inches, yes tried many different fittings. Some that have built/copied my brinemaker design have tinkered with minor changes and claimed better results. Maybe they do? But the basic design works well. The idea behind my building it was to show there was a way for anyone to have their own brinemaker and not really need to spend many thousands to get in to play.

If you build/copy the brinemaker, experiment with it and check your results, that's part of the fun in it. Enjoy!


----------



## Kubota 8540

ajracing81;1740534 said:


> What are the two lines for that aren't hooked up for?


So that you can turn the valve and use your engine/pump to suck water into the brinemaker from another tank/source? Or to be able to use your brinemaker tas a transfer pump without liquid going thru the brinemaker tanks.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Such as...if you have a tank to catch rain water from your gutters, you can hook up a 2" hose from the brinemaker to your rain water tank and fill with the brinemaker pump with a 2" line rather than a garden hose?


----------



## ajracing81

Kubota 8540;1740545 said:


> So that you can turn the valve and use your engine/pump to suck water into the brinemaker from another tank/source? Or to be able to use your brinemaker tas a transfer pump without liquid going thru the brinemaker tanks.


Thanks for the help going to start on my setup this week end!


----------



## Kubota 8540

ajracing81;1740975 said:


> Thanks for the help going to start on my setup this week end!


I was thinking of starting one for myself this weekend too, but looks like it is going to snow again. Every time I get one built I end up selling it and don't have one for myself!


----------



## Kubota 8540

Go figure, I'm out of liquid salt brine, and don't have a brinemaker. :laughing:


----------



## leigh

Kubota 8540;1744038 said:


> Go figure, I'm out of liquid salt brine, and don't have a brinemaker. :laughing:


Sort of like the "The son of the shoemaker has no shoes" , you're the modern equivalent!


----------



## Kubota 8540

It's been snowing / blowing / salting every other day for the past 6 weeks here. No time to think or build, just use and go.


----------



## JB1

Kubota 8540;1744047 said:


> It's been snowing / blowing / salting every other day for the past 6 weeks here. No time to think or build, just use and go.


I could sell you one. LOL


----------



## Kubota 8540

JB1;1744273 said:


> I could sell you one. LOL


Have you been getting any snow down there? Really busy and steady here. We got 7" yesterday, finished up with liquid at 2am this morning, couple hours sleep then went back out to clean up/push piles back and take care of the straggler call ins. Couple more hours sleep and now need to get the whole month of January billings ready for the mail in the morning.

Supposed to get maybe up to 10" Tuesday and another storm by Friday.

Not sure where I see an opening to start building a Brinemaker this week.

I haven't actually owned my own brinemaker for 2-3 years. Between testing the ones I have built or giving a demo on how to make brine, I had everything I owned filled with brine. Bulk tanks inside and out, full. Totes inside and out, full. At 1 point I bought a truck tank for a sprayer project and filled it with brine before I built the sprayer. I do have a 3,000 gallon bulk tank setting here almost full but it's not mine (liquids not mine). But it's starting to look tempting. 

I would like to build a different design this time but haven't been having any great ideas recently.


----------



## JB1

Kubota 8540;1744302 said:


> Have you been getting any snow down there? Really busy and steady here. We got 7" yesterday, finished up with liquid at 2am this morning, couple hours sleep then went back out to clean up/push piles back and take care of the straggler call ins. Couple more hours sleep and now need to get the whole month of January billings ready for the mail in the morning.
> 
> Supposed to get maybe up to 10" Tuesday and another storm by Friday.
> 
> Not sure where I see an opening to start building a Brinemaker this week.
> 
> I haven't actually owned my own brinemaker for 2-3 years. Between testing the ones I have built or giving a demo on how to make brine, I had everything I owned filled with brine. Bulk tanks inside and out, full. Totes inside and out, full. At 1 point I bought a truck tank for a sprayer project and filled it with brine before I built the sprayer. I do have a 3,000 gallon bulk tank setting here almost full but it's not mine (liquids not mine). But it's starting to look tempting.
> 
> I would like to build a different design this time but haven't been having any great ideas recently.[/QUO
> 
> Yes we have been getting some snow, but the storms have been coming in as rain then switching over, not good situations for brine.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Just had a flash of an idea. I have a bulk filling station pump and a bulk tank inside. If I were to just add a hopper salt tank, hook up to my filling continuous duty pump, fill my bulk tank 3/4 full of water, then add salt to the salt tank. I could recirculate the water from the bulk tank using the bulk pump into the salt tank and gravity flow back to the bulk tank. Simple system.


----------



## William Brett

*Pipe?*

Hi Kubota, is the pipe you use just standard waste pipe? Looking at using the same if so, over the pond, as pressure pipe works out quiet expensive and it's time to change my brine maker a bit.

Cheers in advance.

Will


----------



## Kubota 8540

William Brett;1825560 said:


> Hi Kubota, is the pipe you use just standard waste pipe? Looking at using the same if so, over the pond, as pressure pipe works out quiet expensive and it's time to change my brine maker a bit.
> 
> Cheers in advance.
> 
> Will


Yes all the pipe is standard Drain/Waste/Vent pipe.


----------



## William Brett

Kubota 8540;1825614 said:


> Yes all the pipe is standard Drain/Waste/Vent pipe.


I take it you have never had an issue with it failing?


----------



## Kubota 8540

William Brett;1825690 said:


> I take it you have never had an issue with it failing?


Only when I forget to glue a fitting and run it? Usually these 2" poly pumps only produce 40-45 psi. That can run thru just about anything without any problems.


----------



## William Brett

Thanks Kubota, well made some mods to mine today, just waiting for it to properly set then will fire it up and see how it goes.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Anybody come up with any new brinemaker ideas?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Kubota 8540;1827657 said:


> Anybody come up with any new brinemaker ideas?


I am rebuilding mine - I have a few ideas, if they work out ill let you all know  otherwise im going to save myself the embarrasment if it ends up being a flop...

but one of the things I have been tossing around is pre-grinding the salt... if the granules are smaller they will go into solution a lot quicker reducing the amount of pump mixing time... so can make biggger batches faster...

I have a few ideas utilizing stone grinders / crushers... something like this...
but all of the larger ones condusive to grinder a lot of material are $$$$$ and probably way overkill for grinding salt..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rock-Crushe...r-Portable-Gold-Mining-100-Mesh-/151104145602


----------



## spiviter

I don't see the point in grinding the salt, I would go with larger tanks for a batch. I made my first batches with just a single 275 gallon tote, worked awsome. Then made a 275/330 dual tote set up. Now I use a 330/1100 gallon set up. I also use a few bags of mega melt to add dye to the brine. It makes a cool purplish color. I have found by trial for fast mixing is to just plumb the 2" hose into the bottom of the tote and let her flow wide open. I always let the batch settle for a few days before I pump it into a storage tank. Haven't had a clogged tip in a few years now .


----------



## Kubota 8540

spiviter;1828905 said:


> I don't see the point in grinding the salt, I would go with larger tanks for a batch. I made my first batches with just a single 275 gallon tote, worked awsome. Then made a 275/330 dual tote set up. Now I use a 330/1100 gallon set up. I also use a few bags of mega melt to add dye to the brine. It makes a cool purplish color. I have found by trial for fast mixing is to just plumb the 2" hose into the bottom of the tote and let her flow wide open. I always let the batch settle for a few days before I pump it into a storage tank. Haven't had a clogged tip in a few years now .


Getting harder to see a clear or white product coming off the back of the truck in the middle of the night with white light landing on a white background the older I get. I like the dye coloring idea.

Gravity/settling is the best filtration I have found too.


----------



## Kubota 8540

Leftover parts, no time for my own brine and a pallet of solar salt =brinemaker









I attached the garden hose to the 55 gallon barrel to fill the 1,550 gallon bulk tank. Kept filling the barrel with 3-4 bags every 20 minutes until the bulk tank had 950 gallons of salt water then used my 135 gallon per minute fill station electric pump to recirculate thru the 55 gallon drum and dissolve any remaining salt in the 55 gallon barrel. It worked like a champ.


----------

